# Total Despair



## Susiecam (Sep 3, 2015)

Please be gentle with me - first post and from a non-techie person which might explain why I have the problems I have. I bought a new Lenovo all in one desktop (B50-30) last week and upon set up upgraded to Windows 10. I have had such problems I hardly know where to begin. I connect wirelessly for practical reasons - my router cannot be sited within a reasonable distance of my workstation. Since setting up my system I have experienced constant wifi disconnects and 'unidentified network - unable to connect' messages. Impossible to work with. So I went onto the Lenovo site to update my drivers etc. as recommended. I updated the chipset no problems, but when it came to the wifi driver something went wrong. I think the download failed mid stream because my internet went down but by then the existing driver had been uninstalled. I now have absolutely no wifi pick up - no networks detected. I am sufficiently thick when it comes to computers that I have no idea how to go about rectifying the problem and would appreciate an idiot's guide. I was hoping that the Lenovo support centre installed on my computer would identify and resolve problems but it doesn't - it just directs me to the Lenovo site and I have no idea what to look for when I get there. Perhaps I should post this on the Lenovo pages but I think it's a Windows 10 issue so here seems like the right place. I am wishing I had never bought my new computer - it was a 'treat' to myself as I have had a rough time lately, but now it looks more like an albatross


----------



## waynedud3 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Susiecam,
Do you know what operating system the computer came with (e.g. Windows 8.1, Windows 7)
Also, do you possibly have another computer and flash drive that you could download the drivers on to transfer them to the USB Stick. Also, how far away is the computer from the wireless router.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

See if the Lenovo tech support can help you reinstall the missing driver from a local recovery option, or you could have a friend download the driver for you, copy it to a flash drive and then reinstall from there. Or you will need to move the machine close enough to a router that you can plug in with an Ethernet cable and then go to the Lenovo site and download it from there. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Maximum reach of an ethernet cable is 100 meters. Get an ethernet cable for temporary use and don't worry about hiding it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm sure we can get it going, as its was upgraded to windows 10 - it should be possible to revert back to windows 8.1 , which is what should have been on the PC as it was only purchased recently 
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2960...windows-10-and-go-back-to-windows-7-or-8.html

click on the start menu - windows icon - bottom left
> click on settings
> click on update & Security at the bottom
> recovery on left hand side
>Go back to


----------



## Susiecam (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you for the quick responses. My PC came with Windows 8.1 installed. I have moved it onto the floor in the corner of my living room in order to connect via Ethernet - uncomfortable and inconvenient. The only other device I have is the iPad upon which I am penning this reply. I have been to the Lenovo site to redownload the driver but it tells me I already have it and then gives me a list of 'fails'. The Lenovo live help desk only functions during the hours when I am at my office and many miles from my much regretted new purchase. I feel a bit cheated at the moment having invested in new kit - and having already sold on my old kit. I would now love to get the old, familiar, trouble-free if a little slow kit back on my desk.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As you have moved it to the router and its clearly working 
can we see a few things 
1) ipconfig /all
2) device manager screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

how to access device manager for different windows versions

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should now open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 8 , 8.1 or Windows 10

If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/device-manager-windows-8.htm​
Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*network adapters, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed under network adapters
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.

For Windows 8 , 8.1 , 10
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​
To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## Susiecam (Sep 3, 2015)

etaf I will need to be reassured about several things. If I revert will all the old drivers be restored? If I revert will this in any way compromise my transferred data? I imported my iTunes library, all 'My Pictures', a lot of Word files and PDFs plus I synced my Firefox bookmarks etc. Will switching back to 8.1 reverse or remove any of this? I told you I wasn't clued up on these matters!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see my previous post 
regards data - do you have a backup or that data still on the OLD PC ?


----------



## Susiecam (Sep 3, 2015)

As I can connect via Ethernet (and machine is still on my floor) I will be able to screen shot my ipconfig results - I think! Not now though as I have shut down & am posting via iPad until tomorrow.


----------



## Susiecam (Sep 3, 2015)

etaf - no back up. The old PC has now been expunged.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

You know, Windows 10 is not a 'must have', Windows 8.1 works perfectly well, so since you just bought this Pc and probably don't have a ton of data on it, why not simply restore it back to 'out of box' condition? This user guide describes what to do: https://download.lenovo.com/pccbbs/mobiles_pdf/b40_b50_ug_en.pdf


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - that should work - lets see how we go (FYI - I'm in UK timezone - so have a limited time here)


----------



## Susiecam (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm UK too - and about to hit the hay as I get up at 05.30 which is six and a half hours hence. Need my beauty sleep as my computer woes have aged me several years in 24 hours


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK, well, we will be around when your back online.
But keep the PC connected via ethernet is going to be the easiest
have a good nights sleep


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may want to think about getting a USB drive (1TB 2Tb ) to get that data backed up to at least one other devices


----------



## Susiecam (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a 2TB portable hard drive I bought to move my iTunes. Haven't a clue how it works as someone did this for me.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok, so that should have a copy of all your music on
how did you get all the other data onto the PC - if via the 2tb drive
then it should all still be on the drive , if done correctly
But that can also be checked out

Get some sleep and come back to the PC - with a fresh mind and body - that will make a lot of difference , to the problem as well


----------



## Susiecam (Sep 3, 2015)

I spoke to a tech guy at Lenovo and explained my issues. To be honest he sounded a bit defeated in general because I think he is being inundated with Windows 10 related bug-busting queries. But anyway he emailed me links to a couple of specific drivers (which were not apparent to me on the support section of their web site) and having downloaded them I *think* my problem has been resolved. I am counting no chickens, and when a web page is slow to load I still get paranoid that this suggests that my WiFi is falling into the abyss again. 

Another idiot question: is there something I can install on my PC which will automatically look for driver updates and whatnot? I guess there must be but I don't appear to have it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad you have it sorted

I would not automatically install updates - 
lets see an xirrus screen shot - incase the wireless is low signal strength or possible interferene 
I assume the PC is fast on the internet when connected by cable 
whats the download speed ?
use www.speedtest.net

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file to the faulty PC and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

http://go.pardot.com/l/66982/2015-01-26/2361i
enter you details
Download this file *"DOWNLOAD WI-FI INSPECTOR Vx.xx "*
( the site now appears to allow webbased emails like gmail, hotmail, outlook and yahoo now )

There is also a xirrus gadget, But that does not have all the fuctionality *"DOWNLOAD GADGET Vx.xx *

Alternative links - Use the links below
Do *NOT* use any of the download managers offered - Cnet , just use the direct link below - and click on the download button
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Network-Tools/Network-Monitoring/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Inspector.shtml
http://download.cnet.com/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Inspector/3000-18508_4-75758254.html

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
*if you get an error *- You will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows 8 & 10*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool 
(From the Windows 8 Start Screen, or windows 10 Search, type "snip" and press enter)
(From windows 10 - All Apps>Windows Accessories>Snipping Tool 
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## Susiecam (Sep 3, 2015)

Here is my WiFi speed test result: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4637370161

I am going away very early tomorrow morning for a few days and will do the Xirrus on my return. I know I could spend an age running this and trying to get my head around the results but with a 02:30 alarm call I am going to give my addled brain a break and get an early night! I am just relieved that I can go away without my PC on the floor and my nerves in shreds. There is an awful lot I need to educate myself about, and it's being coached through things like this that builds knowledge.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks have a good weekend
Was that on cable or wireless ?


----------



## Susiecam (Sep 3, 2015)

Wireless.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Susiecam said:


> is there something I can install on my PC which will automatically look for driver updates and whatnot?


Yes, you already did that--it's called Windows 10--maybe even more dangerous to your driver safety than any of those special driver update applications. Since your wireless is now working to your satisfaction I urge you to keep it that way ...

To protect yourself from drivers being changed without your knowledge: Control Panel - Devices and Printers - right click on your computer icon - Device installation settings - select "No, let me choose what to do" and "Never install driver software from Windows Update."


----------

